# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  МИНИ ИГРА "КАФЕ АМЕЛИ"

## Lapo4ka1303

http://igru.net.ua/wp-content/upload...lie-s-cafe.jpg Один из очень популярных жанров - ресторанный симулятор.
*История* Семья, к которой принадлежит наша героиня, живет в небольшом городке, и ей принадлежит маленький бизнес, которым управляет глава семьи - дедушка. Этот бизнес состоит из одного кафе, правда в центре города, но он уже не приносит тот доход, как раньше. Для этого есть различные причины: и конкуренция, и старинные взгляды дедушки на ведение бизнеса. Но это можно изменить, к тому же предоставляется отличная возможность. Дедушка отправляется в отпуск, и просит Амели присмотреть за заведением. Вместе с ней вы можете улучшить этот бизнес, поднять его на новый, более высокий уровень. 

*Описание игры*: Управлять кафе, это не значит сидеть в кабинете и подсчитывать доходы, придется бегать самому и заставлять работать быстро и качественно своих работников. Так как денег катастрофически не хватает, берите подносы и обслуживайте клиентов. Ваша задача - угодить посетителям, для этого держите в чистоте столики, обслуживайте быстро, и отдача не заставит себя ждать, щедрые чаевые будут вашей наградой.

Конечно управление таким заведением не осуществляет один человек, у Амели есть помощники. Это Антонио, Гарольд, Мартин, присмотритесь к ним, у каждого из них свои особенности, кто-то работает быстро, кто-то медленно, кто-то аккуратен, кто-то неряшлив. 

Не только красочно, но и увлекательно, Амели. Кафе - сделай свой бизнес прибыльным, подыми его на новый уровень.

Скачать игру можно по этим ссылкам

http://depositfiles.com/files/u4z98j3f6
или
http://letitbit.net/download/9908.9c...s_533.rar.html

Приятной Вам игры!

----------

